# Outback Maintenance



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok all you tire experts. One of my Duro tires had a allergic reaction to a curb on the Blue Ridge Parkway so I stopped at a RV dealer to get a new spare. The Duros are stamped 205/75d14 and I bought Carlisle with the same size. I just mounted it to test the rim size and stacked the two tires together to compare the heights and the Duro is about 3/4" taller. What gives? The Carlisle tire is the same height as my utility trailer. This has me stumped but I'm no tire expert. Thanks... shy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Ok all you tire experts. One of my Duro tires had a allergic reaction to a curb on the Blue Ridge Parkway so I stopped at a RV dealer to get a new spare. The Duros are stamped 205/75d14 and I bought Carlisle with the same size. I just mounted it to test the rim size and stacked the two tires together to compare the heights and the Duro is about 3/4" taller. What gives? The Carlisle tire is the same height as my utility trailer. This has me stumped but I'm no tire expert. Thanks... shy
> [snapback]47991[/snapback]​


Tires will range in size of an inch or more when swapping between brands.
Even when the size stated on the sidewall is the same.
This is common knowledge and a source of great annoyance in the four wheeling community.

My suggestion, shop for 1 new Duro, 3 new Carlisles, or 4 new others.


----------

